# 2 Externe Monitore an Macbook M1



## Darkness08 (2. Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen und ein frohes neues Jahr

Seit neustem habe ich ein Macbook air mit dem M1 Chip. Laut der Apple Seite und sehr vielen Videos etc ist es nicht möglich, 2 externe Monitore zu betreiben. 

Ich habe 2 Dockingstations gekauft bei Amazon, mit beiden kann ich die externen Monitore betreiben, sofern ich meinen Mac dabei zuklappe, jedoch wird dort der Bildschirm immer nur gespiegelt und die Anzeige nicht erweitert. 

Nun die Frage, ist das so richtig und kann man grundsätzlich 2 Monitore betreiben wenn diese gespiegelt sind, oder muss ich hier nur noch eine richtige Einstellung treffen, damit ich statt dem internen Retina + einem externen Monitor, dann nur 2 Monitore betreiben kann. 

Die Dockingstationen waren 2 ganz normale ohne besondere DisplayLink Funktion

MacBook Pro Docking Station, 12 in 2 USB C Hub Dual Monitor 4K@60Hz Triple Display Compatible with MacBook Pro/Air, Dual HDMI, DisplayPort, USB C 3.0/2.0, PD 3.0, SD Slot, RJ45: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör.

NOVOO Laptop Docking Station USB C Hub, 12 in 1 Triple Display Multiport Adapter mit 2 HDMI VGA Ethernet USB C to USB 4 100W PD, USB C Adapter Dock Dongle for MacBook/Dell/Surface/HP/Lenovo: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## ManuBaby (2. Januar 2022)

Habe Dell Monitor. Kann diese in Reihe schalten. Unterstützen Daisy Chain. 1. Monitor wird vom TB3 Anschluss des Dell Laptops gefüttert.






						Daisy Chaining - Reihenschaltung von 3 - 4 Monitoren via Display Port – mediawiki.uli-ludwig.de
					






					mediawiki.uli-ludwig.de


----------



## Darkness08 (2. Januar 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis, bei meinem System handelt es sich um Mac OS. Es ging generell um die Frage, in welcher Form es überhaupt möglich ist, mit dem normalen M1 Macbook mehr als einen Monitor zu betreiben.


----------

